# What is Something You Absolutely Love About Your SO?



## Adrienne (Sep 18, 2009)

Or for those who are single, when in a relationship, what did you love about them? It could be something as small as always giving a kiss goodbye.

We're always ranting and complaining about our spouses or boy/girlfriends and so on that we so easily forget the good stuff (after all, at the end of the day all you really remember are the good things.)


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2009)

Her ability to put up with me and to not stay mad very long.... lol


----------



## Aprill (Sep 18, 2009)

He sleeps....alot


----------



## Darla (Sep 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He sleeps....alot not to make fun but that is a skill!


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 18, 2009)

I met mine on the web in a chatroom. We've been together for 9 years and I love every thing there is about them. We learn more exciting things about each other all the time. I can't nail it down to any one single thing because there is just so much that attracts me and still enough mystery to keep me constantly digging for more.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2009)

I used to love the way my last boyfriend touched me - not in a sexual way, but just a hand on my back or whatever when we were out with friends - it always felt like he had nothing but the deepest respect and care for my person, I really liked that.

Another boyfriend used to sing 'you are my sunshine' to me when I was angry, and it always cheered me up. He was the same one who'd press all the buttons on the phone to wake me up when we spent all night chatting to each other.

Ahhh... good memories! I've had some nice boyfriends





At the moment, willum is the closest thing to a significant other that I have! I absolutely love his cheeks. They're so fat and furry, I just want to kiss him and squeeze him! plus when he comes and pushes you with his nose and sits right next to you, or comes out from behind the sofa when you come home from work... it's really hard not to melt just a little!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 18, 2009)

Very Good Thread Adrien Your so right We always hear the bad &amp; The rants but very rarely do we hear the good!!!





I No Longer Have a SO &amp; Its AMazinG



But What I did Love about him was His Patience &amp; HE Was so Fun &amp; Oh What the hell The only thing I really miss is the Bedroom Time lol hahaha


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 24, 2009)

I love how he likes to just cuddle me and hold me close for no reason... just acts all sweet and sappy... melts my heart lol.

I love how he will get me a card for any and every holiday and he will fill up all the inside of it writing about us... I just love romantic stuff like that





I love how he is like my human calculator. I am horrible with numbers &amp; math but he can figure that stuff out by the time I blink. Really comes in handy when we go shopping. And on that... I love how he loves to shop just as much as I do.

I also think he has the most gorgeous blue eyes





I totally wish I had his eye color lol...


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awww what a sweet thread





I'm currently single, though one of my ex's would tell me every single day, whether he saw me in person or not, that I was beautiful, and he truly meant it. That was really special


----------



## Ricciolina (Sep 24, 2009)

How he's always there for me when I'm feeling down.

When he cooks for me.

His eyes - they're deep and trusting.

His creativity and sensitivity and open mindedness.

His humor and how he always laughs even when my jokes aren't funny.

Man... I love almost everything about him.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 24, 2009)

when i wake up in the morning, and he's asleep next to me, lying on his back with his mouth wide open. i don't know why but i love him so much when he does that.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 6, 2009)

I love how he tries to make me feel better when I'm feelin like crap even when he is. I love lookin into his eyes.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 17, 2009)

Quite a few things honestly. One being that he doesn't try to change me. He is so accepting of me as I am right now. He is not one of those people who is always waiting for what I could be or how much potential I have. He loves me as I am. That has been really hard for me to find so I am very grateful to have it.


----------



## sooperficial (Oct 18, 2009)

The best thing about my S.O. is that he is the most hardworking, responsible and MOST LOYAL person I have ever met in my life.

I also love his anatomy! rawr! lol


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also love his anatomy! rawr! lol This made me giggle. I feel the same about my SO


----------



## lolaB (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww what a sweet thread.





I love that he's my voice of reason. When I'm being irrationally upset about something, he's always there to calm me down and talk about it with me. He's always on my side too, which is nice.



I also love when he sings to me. He has the most amazing voice...makes me melt.


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

I love that my fiance and I share the exact same kind of goofy innapropriate humour.


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 1, 2009)

i love that my guy make me giggle so much and cheers me up when im down, i love him so much!


----------



## vicky1804 (Nov 24, 2009)

Gives me a kiss every morning and night, sneaks quietly around the room when he is up before me so I dont wake up. Would rather lie cold at the edge of the bed when im hogging the duvet instead of waking me up. Theres too many to mention

Love him to bits


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 24, 2009)

i am not currently in a relationship but when i am one of the most important things to me is always saying i love you to each other (once you have gotten to that level) at the end of every conversation/meeting. Just cause you never know when life may take you away from each other, and it also lets you know they care about you if you are in the middle of a fight.


----------



## vicky1804 (Nov 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am not currently in a relationship but when i am one of the most important things to me is always saying i love you to each other (once you have gotten to that level) at the end of every conversation/meeting. Just cause you never know when life may take you away from each other, and it also lets you know they care about you if you are in the middle of a fight. I agree with the I love you part. Whenever we speak on the phone we say it and blow a kiss to each other. Some people think its cheesy but I love it


----------



## nikky (Nov 26, 2009)

The thing I love about my man is that he is a hardworking manly man. But when it comes to me he can be sweet by complimenting me all the time and treating me with respect. We also can laugh and joke with each other, I like that in a relationship when you can have fun with your partner and not have to walk on egg shells all the time.


----------

